
Coinbase Custody Could Be a Game Changer - cryptomarks
https://medium.com/@VidrihMarko/coinbase-custody-could-be-a-game-changer-cc2bf6fdb086
======
thisisit
So, something built on the back of the mantra - "centralised services are
bad", now needs a centralised custody and holding services because of
security? I don't even.

Then you realise that this same community talk about how stuff like identity,
real estate etc can be changed via blockchain. But oh wait, we need a
centralised custody service to hold the keys to ensure no one hacks your
identity or real estate provenance keys. It seems the whole point of
blockchain is to ensure things are so complicated that no one understands it
and it is so insencure that you need holding services.

I can't understand why will the "bitcoin as money for the whole world "
actually happen?

~~~
wmf
Precisely because no one owns or controls Bitcoin, the true believers can't
prevent the street from finding its own uses for it.

~~~
LyndsySimon
... nor would we want to.

Bitcoin will succeed or fail on its own merits. The idea that we ("true
believers") would even _want_ to "prevent" uses with which we don't agree is
actually pretty foreign.

------
wmf
Original non-blogspam link:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-06-18/regulated...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-06-18/regulated-
crypto-custody-is-almost-here-it-s-a-game-changer)

And Matt Levine's take:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-06-18/bitcoin-c...](https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-06-18/bitcoin-
custodianship-opens-new-doors-for-investors)

------
cryptomarks
If you are not member on Medium you can always read full article here:
[https://steemit.com/coinbase/@cryptomarks/coinbase-
custody-c...](https://steemit.com/coinbase/@cryptomarks/coinbase-custody-
could-be-a-game-changer)

